# Pinarello store - Deansgate, Manchester



## Buzzinonbikes (7 Nov 2012)

How long has that been there?! Way out of my price range but shall be popping in to drool sometime soon. Noticed it today on my way through town.
Sorry if this has been posted before.


----------



## Hacienda71 (7 Nov 2012)

I understand from a fellow forum rider that their clothing range is Assos. Not sure I will be a regular customer.


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Nov 2012)

I have cycled past a few times over the last couple of months.

(Note the operative word in that sentence: 'past')


----------



## dan_bo (7 Nov 2012)

Proper bike shop was when harry halls had the sunburst klein attitude in the window under't corn exchange. Proper bikes- none of yer plastic $hit€.


----------



## Cycleops (8 Nov 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> I understand from a fellow forum rider that their clothing range is Assos. Not sure I will be a regular customer.


Think I'll be sticking with the clothing range at Asda.


----------



## 400bhp (8 Nov 2012)

I've been in.

To borrow a phrase, I looked like a lost lamb in a slaughterhouse.

Assos clothing throughout & Pinarello bikes. Cheapest bike was £1k, think most expensive was about £12k. They had some team sky coloured bikes and GB coloured bikes.

They were still finishing stuff when I was in - there's some kind of full length counter downstairs with a few tv screens up - no idea what the counter is for.

The store, through my eyes, is a cross between a high-end car showroom and a high end clothes shop. Horrible-hated it.

We've been discussing this at work and in particular how long it will last.


----------



## fossyant (8 Nov 2012)

dan_bo said:


> Proper bike shop was when harry halls had the sunburst klein attitude in the window under't corn exchange. Proper bikes- none of yer plastic $hit€.


 
I remember those days.


----------



## fossyant (8 Nov 2012)

Well at least it's not Rapha clothing


----------



## 400bhp (8 Nov 2012)

I could go down at lunch and take some sneaky pics.


----------



## Leaway2 (8 Nov 2012)

dan_bo said:


> Proper bike shop was when harry halls had the sunburst klein attitude in the window under't corn exchange. Proper bikes- none of yer plastic $hit€.


 
and Ellis Brigham farther down. I loved that shop.


----------



## thom (8 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> Well at least it's not Rapha clothing


It's only a matter of time if they keep selling SKY kit - Barpha are the new SKY clothing sponsors


----------



## Scruffmonster (8 Nov 2012)

Ugly bikes. Ugly ugly bikes. I've never seen a single one that I desired.

I even rode the £8kish Dogma and as I saw my reflection in a shop window thought 'This is ugly as sin'.


----------



## Crosstrailer (8 Nov 2012)

Scruffmonster said:


> Ugly bikes. Ugly ugly bikes. I've never seen a single one that I desired.
> 
> I even rode the £8kish Dogma and as I saw my reflection in a shop window thought 'This is ugly as sin'.


 
But the Pinarello looked good ?


----------



## addictfreak (8 Nov 2012)

Scruffmonster said:


> Ugly bikes. Ugly ugly bikes. I've never seen a single one that I desired.
> 
> I even rode the £8kish Dogma and as I saw my reflection in a shop window thought 'This is ugly as sin'.




Each to their own, but how can anyone describe this as an ugly bike.


----------



## cloggsy (8 Nov 2012)

addictfreak said:


> Each to their own, but how can anyone describe this as an ugly bike.
> 
> View attachment 14887


+1 - A true thing of beauty!


----------



## Rob3rt (8 Nov 2012)

addictfreak said:


> Each to their own, but how can anyone describe this as an ugly bike.
> 
> View attachment 14887


 
Quite easily, it's farking gross.


----------



## 400bhp (8 Nov 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Quite easily, it's f***ing gross.


+1

Overstyled.


----------



## 400bhp (8 Nov 2012)

Matt black finish and removal of all showy stickers and I could live with it.


----------



## Trail Child (8 Nov 2012)

My Pinarello looks pretty hot!


----------



## StuAff (8 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> Matt black finish and removal of all showy stickers and I could live with it.


Guy I know has a Dogma 2, in the black-on-black scheme, with nicely-matching Zipp 404s on it...looks fantastic.


----------



## mcshroom (8 Nov 2012)

Hot - they look like someone left a mould in the fire and they started melting. Other than the branding and the fact that Team SKY ride them I've never seen the appeal. There are some much nicer looking bikes out there for that sort of money IMHO.


----------



## Scruffmonster (9 Nov 2012)

I know they're loved by many. I just don't like them. I don't like the wobbly bits.


----------



## vickster (9 Nov 2012)

There's one of these at Westfield Stratford. I have to say the staff were very pleasant, even happily let some chap take a piccie of the 12k superbike

Don't do anything for me styling wise either, not actually sure what I would choose if I had silly money - wouldn't be multi coloured/lairy and certainly wouldn't be black (zzz)


----------



## jdtate101 (9 Nov 2012)

Love my Dogma, but each to their own. I personally hate the Specialized bikes with their really angled top tubes. The bike I do think is really sexy is the Ridley Noah Fast FB, but I can only dream of buying that one (£11K):


----------



## Scruffmonster (9 Nov 2012)

This is how I like my bikes to look. Not necessarily the colour scheme below, but the shape.

I also think that both the Chain, and Seat stays on the CAAD10 are beautiful. Nowt to look at here, but up close and personal they're asthetically pleasing.


----------



## Rob3rt (9 Nov 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> The bike I do think is really sexy is the Ridley Noah Fast FB, but I can only dream of buying that one (£11K):


 
We clearly have very different taste in bikes because IMO that looks awful. Agree re. Specialized on the most part though!



Scruffmonster said:


> This is how I like my bikes to look. Not necessarily the colour scheme below, but the shape.
> 
> I also think that both the Chain, and Seat stays on the CAAD10 are beautiful. Nowt to look at here, but up close and personal they're asthetically pleasing.


 
I do love the Cannondale aesthetic, simple, clean and smooth! Oh and a near level or level top tube! But the paint jobs (design wise, not application wise) and decal's can either be a bit over the top or a bit drab (btw, I am an owner of 2 Cannondale bikes so my qualm is minor).


----------



## addictfreak (9 Nov 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> Love my Dogma, but each to their own. I personally hate the Specialized bikes with their really angled top tubes. The bike I do think is really sexy is the Ridley Noah Fast FB, but I can only dream of buying that one (£11K):




Truly a thing of beauty


----------



## mcshroom (9 Nov 2012)

I think the Cannondale is the best on this page - lovely bike 

As has been said though, each of us likes different bikes, so vive la différence!


----------



## SomethingLikeThat (9 Nov 2012)

Personally I find Wilier bikes more pretty than any Pinarello, such as this one.


----------



## Lee_M (9 Nov 2012)

I love the Pinarellos although I can't fit on them so have a trek. The clothing is outrageous though, the assos tops int eh Westfield shop are £350!

I'd want mine to be put onto me by a dusky blonde with her teeth


----------

